# What GSD mix do you see in our pup?



## Hedwig13 (Oct 14, 2012)

My 19 year-old-son adopted a dog from our local animal shelter about a month ago. Bronco was 3 months old, skinny as a rail, and very sick. After many vet visits, regular meals and lots of love, he is a happy, healthy, gentle family member. We absolutely adore him!!! 

The shelter told us that they "believed" he was a german shepherd/lab mix. The vet agrees. We are just curious, though. While this board doesn't have "experts" there are plenty of expert dog lovers with a lot of knowledge!!!!

Bronco is wicked smart. He seems to have a lab temperment but without the hyperness of a lab pup. (My daughter has a lab pup that she got from a shelter as well. He is full blooded and FULL of lab energy!!) Bronco is starting to get black hair on his back, but the fur around his neck and head is a soft and fluffy!!!

















We would like to know if he indeed seems to be a lab/shepherd mix! We have never owned a GSD so we don't know what to look for!! We are so blessed to have him...I just cannot tell you how awesome he is!!!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My very limited knowledge says yes, there's Lab in there!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Def looks lab/shep to me. He's adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Shep build, but a lab face. I'll be interested to see what those ears do!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lab/shepherd would be my guess too.


----------



## Hedwig13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you both for your input!! We love his tail...from the GSD pics I've seen, it's seems like a shepherd tail starts 1/3 of the way down!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He is still young, so it is hard to tell. But...I see some Rottweiler in the shape of his head/muzzle.

He sure looks like a real sweetie. 
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Golden/Pit/Shepherdish kinda.


----------

